# Fun With Google Earth



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been so backcountry-repressed with this lack of snow, so I went on Google Earth last night and sniffed out a few possible spots.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2013/02/an-evening-with-google-earth.html#more


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

I easily spend 3-4+ hours a day looking on Google Earth for back country zones.  It's an amazingly useful tool.

This past weekend I toured both days in the NEK on logging roads and clearings I found from GE.

I will say that some times the sat data isn't always up to date AND what the 3D and topo lines show isn't always as detailed as it could be. I often find deep gullies and creeks beds which don't show up when browsing GE. Little surprises which make the tour challenging. I hit a creek on Saturday which wasn't frozen over, was deep and rushing. Couldn't cross. Had to re-route myself into a different zone.

Still though...I'm addicted.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 5, 2013)

Very cool, what an age we live in!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I easily spend 3-4+ hours a day looking on Google Earth for back country zones.  It's an amazingly useful tool.
> 
> This past weekend I toured both days in the NEK on logging roads and clearings I found from GE.
> 
> ...



Nice. Glad to hear we're not the only ones.  And you're right.  There are always surprises: cliffs, ravines, impassible thickets.... that don't show up on GE.   That keeps it interesting.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> I've been so backcountry-repressed with this lack of snow, so I went on Google Earth last night and sniffed out a few possible spots.
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2013/02/an-evening-with-google-earth.html#more
> 
> View attachment 7577



Have you done any of the High Peaks in ADK? If you haven't I highly recommend them to you. I think you would have a blast.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 5, 2013)

The only issue with "Magalloway's hot sister" is that it faces straight south.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Have you done any of the High Peaks in ADK? If you haven't I highly recommend them to you. I think you would have a blast.



I haven't.. but I am itching to try.  It is pretty far for me so I always end up going to closer spots.  One day.... one day...

NEK-

Good point.  She probably doesn't hold snow for long.  Maybe in the glades?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is one spot I hit this past Saturday. While everyone else was skiing icy groomers in the resorts I was alone out here making fresh tracks hoping not to tangle with any bobcats.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Here is one spot I hit this past Saturday. While everyone else was skiing icy groomers in the resorts I was alone out here making fresh tracks hoping not to tangle with any bobcats.



Nice.   The fresh cut on the left?  How was the grundlefloss?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Nice.   The fresh cut on the left?  How was the grundlefloss?



First I went up into the clear cut on the left and above it into the glades. Came down and veered skiers left into the forest on an AWESOME frozen creek bed! So many frozen creeks you can ride in there.

Then I put the skins back on and went up to the huge irregularly shaped clearings on the right. I think I hit better snow on the clear cut in the left side of the picture. Both spots are super cool though. You can park fairly close and then skin up to these spots in a petty short time. Not a ton of vertical and it's low angle but it's above 2,000 feet and there is snow!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

The term Grundlefloss is new to me but I'm guessing it's the under growth and vegetation that tends to rape you as you climb or ski?

It wasn't bad! A little more snow and you would hardly notice.


----------



## gereddunne (Feb 5, 2013)

you got it. flosses the grundle as you ski over it.

is that shot from near the powerlines cross rt 4 from kmart?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

gereddunne said:


> you got it. flosses the grundle as you ski over it.
> 
> is that shot from near the powerlines cross rt 4 from kmart?



Nope! It's from Northern VT in the NEK.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nope! It's from Northern VT in the NEK.



East side Gilpin. Skin from 242 for a nice ski home to the car. or park on ball ground road in westfield, a quick run up the VAST to the logging cuts for acres of wonderful xc skiing. the downhill pitch is 300-400.

here's a pic from under the cliffs for those who haven't been there yet. as huck said, some fun terrain, easy laps, pack a lunch, the sun stays good until about 2:30 these days.






while we're at it, if you head in from ball ground peel in early, there is a nice old loggin road that will get you up under domey's dome, again, 300-400' downhill ski pitch, the ski out on the skin track is like a luge run

WTF. why the mystery fellas. just come out with it if your gonna paste google earth shots of all your ski experiences


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> East side Gilpin.  Skin from 242 for a nice ski home to the car.  or park on ball ground road in westfield, a quick run up the VAST to the logging cuts for acres of wonderful xc skiing. the downhill pitch is 300-400.
> 
> while we're at it, if you head in from ball ground peel in early, there is a nice old loggin road that will get you up under domey's dome, again, 300-400' downhill ski pitch, the ski out on the skin track is like a luge run
> 
> WTF.  why the mystery fellas.  just come out with it if your gonna paste google earth shots of all your ski experiences



It's not a secret but 1/2 the fun is discovery so I don't pin point unless asked.

I accessed from Ball ground but I have gone up from 242 a couple weeks ago. Way better pitch to ski down from that side.

I did go up to just under Domey's dome and had lunch before my first run.


----------



## gereddunne (Feb 5, 2013)

what uncharacteristically good backcountry ski intel for AZ 

thanks to you both. see you round Miss. L sometime soon.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> It's not a secret but 1/2 the fun is discovery...




so the internet is for people looking for 1/2 fun?

Need more gered?  I can leave bread crumbs.  You guys just keep your eyes out, we eat anadama bread.

Is it possible to reduce it to 1/4 fun?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2013)

I could use this for Bearpen, and Platty both of which are in Roxbury.


----------



## gereddunne (Feb 5, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> so the internet is for people looking for 1/2 fun?
> 
> Need more gered?  I can leave bread crumbs.  You guys just keep your eyes out, we eat anadama bread.
> 
> Is it possible to reduce it to 1/4 fun?




don't be silly. you know i don't eat french bread.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> so the internet is for people looking for 1/2 fun?
> 
> Need more gered? I can leave bread crumbs. You guys just keep your eyes out, we eat anadama bread.
> 
> Is it possible to reduce it to 1/4 fun?



Since you're so adamant about busting my balls I'll say YES 1/2 the fun for me is researching on the internet, looking at google earth, topo maps, reading forums and figuring out new places I have never skied.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 5, 2013)

is the other half is making sure everyone knows about it?

I am just busting your balls.  It is fun working a plan and seeing how it unfolds. Glad you enjoy being out. That area is perfect dust on crust skiing. I'm up there a lot, let me know if you want to check out some other areas up this way, I can save you some time if your interested.

blog your brains out boys, at some point you'll realize how much your missing out there, seems like a lot of energy wasted trying to make sure everyone knows how far you drive and hike to ski


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> is the other half is making sure everyone knows about it?
> 
> I am just busting your balls.  It is fun working a plan and seeing how it unfolds. Glad you enjoy being out. That area is perfect dust on crust skiing. I'm up there a lot, let me know if you want to check out some other areas up this way, I can save you some time if your interested.
> 
> blog your brains out boys, at some point you'll realize how much your missing out there, seems like a lot of energy wasted trying to make sure everyone knows how far you drive and hike to ski



Haha! It really is a great dust on crust spot. Wide open and mellow.

I'd love to take you up on the offer, thank you! I'm up there a lot and often alone. I skinned up Belvidere last weekend too but didn't get far as the sun was setting and my start was way too late. Looks like some fun stuff there. So many places to hit.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Have you done any of the High Peaks in ADK? If you haven't I highly recommend them to you. I think you would have a blast.





noreasterbackcountry said:


> I haven't.. but I am itching to try. It is pretty far for me so I always end up going to closer spots. One day.... one day...



When I was at Gore last week we could see the big white slides up there so clearly that someone in our group asked if that was Whiteface. I already knew the answer was no- because I had asked the same thing the first time I saw them long ago. 


Can you see them way out there?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

legalskier said:


> When I was at Gore last week we could see the big white slides up there so clearly that someone in our group asked if that was Whiteface. I already knew the answer was no- because I had asked the same thing the first time I saw them long ago.
> 
> View attachment 7582
> Can you see them way out there?



Hard to tell but it most likely is the Gothics. Lots and lots of fun. Slides are just as good as the ones at Whiteface (some are much harder). Wright and Colden also have great slides. I am always looking for a BC partner if anyone wants to be shown around.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hard to tell but it most likely is the Gothics. Lots and lots of fun. Slides are just as good as the ones at Whiteface (some are much harder). Wright and Colden also have great slides. I am always looking for a BC partner if anyone wants to be shown around.



Is there much snow in the Gothics right now?

I'd love a tour. love!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Is there much snow in the Gothics right now?
> 
> I'd love a tour. love!



I did Wright in December but nothing is skiable right now. Things could change quickly though if everything comes together on Friday. We can definitely coordinate something.

This is Trap Dike on Colden. I have only done it once but it feels like you are skiing a couloir out west. 



Very steep with plenty of ledges to air it out



Trap Dike runs right down the middle of this photo and as you can imagine it holds snow very well and provides great spring turns. 

I will add that you definitely need a good amount of winter/ice climbing skills for this one but there are plenty of others that aren't as technical.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> So many places to hit.




so many you don't need google earth to be inspired!

BC skiing isn't as complicated as the blog boys like to think it is.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 6, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> BC skiing isn't as complicated as the blog boys like to think it is.



I'd have to agree. Park, Skin, Ski, Smile.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 6, 2013)

Nothing complicated!  Just throw the three pins on your white-skis and go out the back door.  That doesn't mean we can't plan bigger adventures though.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I'd have to agree. Park, Skin, Ski, Smile.



more ski TR's should follow this rule of capturing an experience

andy- thats not the point I'm getting at.  do what you want, I don't read your blog, nor give a shit really, I'm not into reading about someone else's self promotion.  it is awkward though IMO to be regurgitating over and over noise(google map use, seriously) so people will click on your link

maybe you guys need brighter ski gear to make the pics more exciting, ski with sparklers on your helmet, something

playing coy with info that is readily accessible to anyone who wants to walk into the woods is hardly entertaining, IMO of coarse


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> more ski TR's should follow this rule of capturing an experience
> 
> andy- thats not the point I'm getting at.  do what you want, I don't read your blog, nor give a shit really, I'm not into reading about someone else's self promotion.  it is awkward though IMO to be regurgitating over and over noise(google map use, seriously) so people will click on your link
> 
> ...




On my blog, I was thinking of posting pictures and maps to where we skied last year. Maybe I shouldn't?  That picture of you with the roman candles strapped to your skis is priceless. ;-)


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> On my blog, I was thinking of posting pictures and maps to where we skied last year. Maybe I shouldn't?  That picture of you with the roman candles strapped to your skis is priceless. ;-)



inner circle NEK, inner circle, come on.

maps in blogs would be better  if they were napkin sketches, maybe some pole tip lines in the sand.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

I prefer drawing of maps in snow with pee. You gotta be well hydrated for the complicated ones.

This should give it away...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> On my blog, I was thinking of posting pictures and maps to where we skied last year. Maybe I shouldn't?



Apparently you're damned if you do and damned if you don't around here.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

I typically lean toward don't. I like to take pictures and share them on a limited basis. My blog (which hasn't been updated in over a year  ), has been more of a documentary of Burke's transition from ski area to resort rather than a trip report site.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Apparently you're damned if you do and damned if you don't around here.



context is everything IMO huck.

there are plenty of blogs out there, even dogs with blogs. 

most of the time they are focused on the emotion of the experience. starting a conversation about how you buckle your boots,  which hand you pump gas with on the way ski, or some other no shit subject looks a lot like attention whoring.

kind of funny if you think about it, spend all the time to recon, hike, ski, hang with friends, alone, with the dog, whatever so you can rush back and make sure everyone knows about it. becoming a stranger and stranger concept to me.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 6, 2013)

kingdom-tele said:


> context is everything IMO huck.
> 
> there are plenty of blogs out there, even dogs with blogs.
> 
> ...



Yeah I get your take on it and would agree on many levels.

Humans ARE very self centered but I'm not sure everyone who posts a TR simply wants the world to know. Sometimes you just want to share the awesome experience with other liked minded ski junkies.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Humans ARE very self centered but I'm not sure everyone who posts a TR simply wants the world to know. Sometimes you just want to share the awesome experience with other liked minded ski junkies.


Maybe I am just projecting my opinion a bit here, but if I am not mistaken, I think kingdom-tele might have been alluding to how aggressive NEBC self promotes with forum cross posting and self promotion and how the majority of NEBC's posts are not reports but meta. Not for nothing but NEBC doesn't make many posts (that are not responses to their own threads) on this forum or others that don't include a link back to a post on the NEBC site. 

As far as kingdom-tele questioning the whole blogging thing... well, I am sure a lot of people never log into a ski forum and wonder why people waste their time doing that too. We are all culpable in a massive online culture devoted to wanking off in the written word and occasionally some pics. What is the difference between that discussion happening on a forum with massive participation or a more narrowly driven and focused blog with content originating only from one source and discussion only happening around those posts? Its all the same waste of time either way.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 6, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Not for nothing but NEBC doesn't make many posts (that are not responses to their own threads) on this forum or others that don't include a link back to a post on the NEBC site.



I've been working on participating a little more... But apparently not hard enough.

Consider that the limited time I have to write about my thoughts/ideas on the bc I put mostly toward the blog.  I suppose I could then cut and paste that stuff into the forums to make it look more original but what's the point?  

So I link and look forward to the discussion it generates.  And by discussion I don't (just) mean compliments. I honestly enjoy being told when I'm full of it... when I'm mistaken... or when there's something that I didn't consider.   

I admit I'm guilty lurking on other's posts rather than offering my thoughts.  But like I said above... working on that.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 6, 2013)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> I've been working on participating a little more... But apparently not hard enough.
> 
> Consider that the limited time I have to write about my thoughts/ideas on the bc I put mostly toward the blog.  I suppose I could then cut and paste that stuff into the forums to make it look more original but what's the point?
> 
> ...



I for one enjoy your posts and TRs.  Tele has a point but you have provided a lot of enjoyable photos, TR's and info for the rest of us.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2013)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> I've been working on participating a little more... But apparently not hard enough.
> 
> Consider that the limited time I have to write about my thoughts/ideas on the bc I put mostly toward the blog.  I suppose I could then cut and paste that stuff into the forums to make it look more original but what's the point?
> 
> ...



I don't see what the big deal is. It's not like he is trying to profit from his posts. If it's against AZ rules to promote other blogs/forums that's a different story. I really appreciate the posts. Helps me check out new lines, conditions, etc.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 7, 2013)

truth be told, I don't read blogs, well one, andreas fransson's, but it's not even for the skiing as much as it is for what skiing is in his life. this is a waste of time riv. apologies andy, I think my issue with the google earth post has little to do with you and more with me, thanks, a little clarity is always appreciated.  be safe out there. enjoy the turns.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 7, 2013)

No worries kingdom.  Your comments pushed for some introspection which is always good.



kingdom-tele said:


> truth be told, I don't read blogs, well one, andreas fransson's, but it's not even for the skiing as much as it is for what skiing is in his life.



Also, thanks for bringing his blog to my attention.  I heard of his steep skiing exploits, but didn't know he was in the blogosphere.  One post and I'm hooked.


----------



## gereddunne (Feb 7, 2013)

Off-topic question. Supertroopers. Loosely based on Newport Center, correct? That tractor thing with the cop cars last fall got me thinking.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 7, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/monarch-crest-trail-report-837132.html


Really???


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

Just want to point out this guy is a spammer. 

See here -> http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-fron...rt-837132.html

and here ->http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php/259062-East-Coast-Dreams/page5

And one with seriously poor form at that.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2013)

Attempting to branch out has not been kind to them. 
The TGR thread is pretty brutal.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow. Talk about shameless self promotion


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 8, 2013)

As described above, we write articles, we post to forums, we enter into discussion.  It is certainly self-promotion, but spam?  Spam is dump & run in my book, which I feel like I've been conscious to avoid.  Am I wrong?

GD made a poor choice on MTBR, to which he admitted his mistake.. lesson learned.  

Qualitatively, the post on TGR was no different than any number that appear there.  The objection as I understand it had to do with the fact that we hadn't posted long enough, and that there were not more of the seven pictures from that piece in the OP.  Seemed kinda petty. And sure enough, the two folks who objected later admitted that they had another axe to grind.  Specifically they take issue with our policy of freely discussing backcountry locations.  Fine.  A difference of opinion.  

I take it the two folks who feel the need to bring in the other sites to this discussion have no other agenda than to stoke up the same bloodsport here that commonly occurs on the TGR forums.

I could be mistaken.  Maybe they want to talk about what constitutes spam and what doesn't and what is acceptable self-promotion and what isn't.

Can someone please explain to me the difference between posting a thought here and inviting discussion as opposed to posting on a blog, then linking to it here, and engaging in discussion?  One appears to be acceptable self promotion... the other is somehow "shameless self promotion".


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

You see it would be one thing if you left it to this thread, considering its a northeast ski forum. 

But seriously, you need to take a long hard look in the mirror and read those threads and see that you bring this on yourselves. THe mtbr thread is pretty self explanatory, but you guys posted a thread looking for trip reports then magically find one of your own? 

The TGR thread you were immediately called out by myself and numerous others (much more than the two you say), then call in your enforcer in GD again and go on a douche parade. You even got called out by Kingdom here as well. 

There is no agenda here other than you being exposed for what your truely are, which has been confirmed by your posts and three separate instances of just trying to drive traffic to your blog (loaded with ads by the way...convenient) and they cry foul. 

Get overyourself and quit toeing the line that your trying to do something other than shameless self promotion. Its been proven three times now. I hope you enjoyed your brief uptick in traffic, because on three of the most popular outdoor recreation boards going out there you've shown your true colors, and noone is going to take you seriously any longer, which probably wouldnt have taken long considering to begin with given the misinformation and overall lack of quality of the blog to begin with.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 8, 2013)

And apparently you have no interest in discussion over the difference between acceptable and unacceptable posts, just finding an opportunity to fling insults and repeat the same personal attacks that you already made on the other board.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

Again, you and GD need to look in the mirror. 

YOu have a grand total of like 225 total posts across all three boards. When called on your BS, you complain about how people just need to understand your just trying to have a discussion. If you really cared about that, you would have been having discussion for years. You havent, and have proven that isnt your intent otherwise. 

Call it insults if you want, but you keep toeing the line about the issue across several media forms. YOu think getting the same reaction all across the internet is everyone elses fault?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 8, 2013)

wait...did I just I log into TGR by accident?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 8, 2013)

There's a fine line between giving and taking in online communities.

Your soul purpose of joining any of these communities is simply to take in the form of creating blog traffic. That doesn't sit well with a lot of people as you can see.

As much as you want to defend yourself for these actions the fact of the matter is the majority (by far) of the people don't agree with your actions. Could everyone else be out of touch and you correct? Answer:no. The sooner you realize this and the sooner you change your methods the better IMO.

Lot's of people post blogs AND provide constant stoke directly to the board and noone cares about that. Lots of people get involved in these communities to exchange thoughts and ideas within. When people with low post counts start showing up and directly linking to whatever it is SPAM imo, no way around it....it's self serving. Do what you want but don't expect to not be called out. This is how it works dude and of those three boards consider this one to be the most forgiving easily.

That's all I got, I should probably go out and ski the three inches of dust on crust last night. Man I'm jealous of you east coasters right now....doesn't happen too often if February


----------



## Kerovick (Feb 8, 2013)

Back on topic

http://www.nbcnews.com/travel/travelkit/say-goodbye-flapping-trail-maps-google-hits-slopes-1B8271014


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. It's not like he is trying to profit from his posts. If it's against AZ rules to promote other blogs/forums that's a different story. I really appreciate the posts. Helps me check out new lines, conditions, etc.



Not to open a can of worms here but here's my .02 on the thing. I have zero issue with promoting your own blogs....we have a lot of bloggers here .... skiing in maine, harvey road, snowway, etc etc etc. They are awesome sites with really compelling enjoyable content that is fun to read. NEBK makes some great posts too (IMO) and there is no doubt the blog content is certainly compelling to the AZ crowd. 

That said, I also draw a line.... most posters on this site with their own blogs also are active members on AZ, a real part of the community. It does appear in the past that NEBK and Gerred Dunne both jump in here, make a post with three sentances and a link, and bail. Inside info; I have talked with NEBK about this before, and he agreed to participate more actively on the forum, and in fact I have seen some more representation from him. 

I think the more info and stuff we have to discuss, the better; but I also don't want AZ to become a link directory to skiing blogs. That's why there is some reciprocity expected. It's courteous (IMO).

"a rising tide lifts all boats" I think applies to the ski blog / forum / internet community.


----------



## gereddunne (Feb 25, 2013)

fair enough, and thanks for the reasonable reply Nick. 

look, it's a lot of work to put those stories together. i don't have much time for floating around the forums on top of that, and then you've got guys like kingdomtele just making everyone feel real good to be a part of the AZ community. if you've got any real problem it's that your membership is edging closer and closer to tgr, and you're spending your time writing friendly reminders to people who are creating positive content for you and your readership. i mean, look at the recent jay post. one ahole and 4 overwhelmingly positive responses. no one thought twice about having to go off-site to read for a moment. and they didn't leave a comment on our blog. they left it on your forum, as intended. 

you better watch out though. that one aholee is going to pollute and ruin a brand you've been building for a long time now. it won't be the spamming bloggers who kill forums for good. it will be letting one or two people suck all the air good vibes out of your virtual community.

frankly, this it's just not my thing. i think what we produce is good content, and I always try to leave a conversation starter back on the forum so people can go at it there. if that's not enough I'll lay off it. i enjoy the skiing, and the writing. the insulting hooligan insider ski culture, that's the real problem and it's your problem now.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> Not to open a can of worms here but here's my .02 on the thing. I have zero issue with promoting your own blogs....we have a lot of bloggers here .... skiing in maine, harvey road, snowway, etc etc etc. They are awesome sites with really compelling enjoyable content that is fun to read. NEBK makes some great posts too (IMO) and there is no doubt the blog content is certainly compelling to the AZ crowd.
> 
> That said, I also draw a line.... most posters on this site with their own blogs also are active members on AZ, a real part of the community. It does appear in the past that NEBK and Gerred Dunne both jump in here, make a post with three sentances and a link, and bail. Inside info; I have talked with NEBK about this before, and he agreed to participate more actively on the forum, and in fact I have seen some more representation from him.
> 
> ...



+1 I like how you handled that.
In essence a lot more than just blogs can be considered self promoting- a youtube video posted on here will draw more viewers than if it wasn't posted on here. But having looked around at postings on other forums by NEBC and GD it seems there have been times that they have certainly gone over the line with the links and such.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 26, 2013)

gereddunne said:


> fair enough, and thanks for the reasonable reply Nick.
> 
> look, it's a lot of work to put those stories together. i don't have much time for floating around the forums on top of that, and then you've got guys like kingdomtele just making everyone feel real good to be a part of the AZ community. if you've got any real problem it's that your membership is edging closer and closer to tgr, and you're spending your time writing friendly reminders to people who are creating positive content for you and your readership. i mean, look at the recent jay post. one ahole and 4 overwhelmingly positive responses. no one thought twice about having to go off-site to read for a moment. and they didn't leave a comment on our blog. they left it on your forum, as intended.
> 
> ...



I deleted the post. My issue with you didn't need to be read by anyone in retrospect and I should have kept it to myself.  you think I'm an asshole, no worries, I'll take it as a compliment coming from someone who appears to have their head shoved up their own ass. congrats on first tracks ger, your really sticking it to the NE ski community with your incredible effort, good luck down in black falls

feel free to ban me AZ mods


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2013)

gereddunne said:


> fair enough, and thanks for the reasonable reply Nick.
> 
> look, it's a lot of work to put those stories together. i don't have much time for floating around the forums on top of that, and then you've got guys like kingdomtele just making everyone feel real good to be a part of the AZ community. if you've got any real problem it's that your membership is edging closer and closer to tgr, and you're spending your time writing friendly reminders to people who are creating positive content for you and your readership. i mean, look at the recent jay post. one ahole and 4 overwhelmingly positive responses. no one thought twice about having to go off-site to read for a moment. and they didn't leave a comment on our blog. they left it on your forum, as intended.
> 
> ...



I've sent you a PM for further discussion. No need to cover it here.


----------

